# Options calculator please



## chreen (22 April 2006)

Just wondering if anyone knows of an options calculator which allows you to work out the return on covered calls and also lets you enter roll options which then calculates returns depending on the roll. Not interested in calculators that work out deltas, thetas etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## StockyBailx (23 April 2006)

chreen said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone knows of an options calculator which allows you to work out the return on covered calls and also lets you enter roll options which then calculates returns depending on the roll. Not interested in calculators that work out deltas, thetas etc. Thanks in advance.



*WHAT;-*Seriously, don't understand most, if not all of your question.
I'm a bit green when it comes to using calculators as well and fully understand that you can calculate how much a stock will return, or at least estamate it profit using a calculator and graph but I'm not quite sure how. Maybe try refrasing your Question cos' I want to know as well!   

Stock'ieBailz

-----A Penny a day, keeps the doctor away-----


----------



## chreen (24 April 2006)

You can view an example of the calculator at www.callwriter.com go to Information Tab then Newsletter Archive then scroll down to the newsletter titled "The Tactical Unwind" under trade management section. Open this newsletter scroll thru and you will find the calculator. I want to find one like this.


----------



## wayneL (24 April 2006)

why don't you buy his?


----------



## JetDollars (24 April 2006)

Excel Spreadsheet will be the best calculator you can get. It'll only take you 2 minutes to create the one you want.


----------



## Mofra (25 April 2006)

JetDollars said:
			
		

> Excel Spreadsheet will be the best calculator you can get. It'll only take you 2 minutes to create the one you want.



Exactly. I still have an old one for calls & puts from when I started, and still use one for verticals to narrow down my selection.


----------

